# What Movie gets on your nerves?Whyyyyy?



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

What little or big things ticked you off about a certain movie? 

Was it too sad? Were the characters make dumb decisions? Did it depress you? Did it just suck entirely?

Any reason is valid.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

The Cat In the Hat. Oh my god. Just. No. 


Also, I Am Legend, in which poor Sam died needlessly =( That movie was such a horrid downer, I left the cinema utterly devastated.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> The Cat In the Hat. Oh my god. Just. No.
> 
> 
> Also, I Am Legend, in which poor Sam died needlessly =( That movie was such a horrid downer, I left the cinema utterly devastated.


:laughing: The only thing I liked in cat in the hat was the dirty hoe joke.

Dogville ticked me off because of the way they Nicole Kidman. Great ending though.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing?
....


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

_Avatar_ grinds me gears because of its insulting environ*mental*ist pinko message.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Avatar was so cheesy I had to move to Wisconsin.

The Hangover, was terrible. I don't know what it was about that movie, but I just didn't laugh.


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Avatar was so cheesy I had to move to Wisconsin.


*ba-dum-chhh....* :tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Scary Movie. Terribly stupid!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Avatar was so cheesy I had to move to Wisconsin.
> 
> The Hangover, was terrible. I don't know what it was about that movie, but I just didn't laugh.


I'm willing to bet you're a fan of Wall Street.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

You know, I have never seen Wall Street, but it's been on my list to watch for awhile now. I never got around to watching it, perhaps I will put forth a little less procrastination to watching it.

Poweeeeer.


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

Any movie that's stupid and senseless. I also cannot stand lame comedies like Balls of Fury, and shit like that. Across the Universe, when I first watched it, infuriated and confused me because at that time I didn't know it was meant to be an 'artsy' sort of film. 

And holy crap - cloverfield. I almost puked during the show and we left before it was over (there was a steady stream of people walking out of the theatre throughout the movie). 

Basically I avoid comedies, romantic comedies and movies with too much stunts and fighting.


----------



## cdeuterian (Apr 28, 2010)

I did not like the plot twist in Hancock.


----------



## daedaln (May 24, 2010)

cdeuterian said:


> I did not like the plot twist in Hancock.


Agreed. I stopped watching the movie halfway because it just became stupid after you realize that they were lovers and she was some superhero as well. Like...whaaaaaat?


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

Changeling, because there was no complexity; it was just really really sad. booring. also because Angelina Jolie yelling, crying, and repeating herself with her chin out for like 10 minutes is a waste of my time. fury is the easiest to fake. has anyone noticed that all her Oscar nominations were for the exact same scene, just in 3 different movies?

Crash, because of the remarkable ignorance of the writers... and critics.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

The Twilight series.

Do even have to mention why?


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL at that picture Holloko. 


I find flicks like Scary Movie, Epic Movie, etc. all incredibly annoying... as well as any movie with Owen Wilson in it.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

Napolean Dynamite. It's not good. It's not funny. It's shitty awkward hipster humor. DIE. :angry:


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

The Notebook because I don't want to have a "good cry."
...and with the exception of a few, my favorite romantic couples are actually side stories in movies that have another main focus to them. I like romantic side stories more so than romantic movies themselves.

And Twilight makes me cringe just by watching the trailer...


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I was watching Shutter Island some months ago and 30 minutes into it started asking myself how did they persuade DiCaprio to play in this piece of shit production. Then last 10 minutes it all became clear why it felt so rushed and fake - they so had me 

There was some comedy about two retarded kids that my then bf and I slipped in to watch. Was years ago so I can't remember its name. There was 1 guy in the audience laughing and everyone else just had that same look on their face as the facepalm jesus in that motivational poster above. It was the perfect blend of stupid and unfunny.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Anger Management, I find it frustrating to watch someone be so misunderstood and have people control your emotions through misunderstands and exaggerations. Maybe because it hits a raw nerve I don't know, I only saw the first 10-20mins of it so I'm basing my opinion by that. I don't know maybe the vibe changes after that I don't know ......or care.
most musicals, gosh don't go into song again it's just ....ghey.
Who ever mentioned Twilight you made me laugh, your post was a perfect example of herd mentality, when you expect everyone to have the same opinion as you by saying what you did you become a shining example of someone who feels that it's ok to rag on something. Something that an assumed majority dislikes because it's safe and no one will question it. And because you didn't explain why you disliked it makes me dislike you. It should never be "cool" to dislike something or someone, especially when your opinion blends in with others that also lack the ability to think for themselves. Needless to say if you'd given a constructive thought out opinion that I could believe was your own then I wouldn't of typed this.
Postal the movie, this movie was an complete and utter waste of film. To me this comes across as one of those movies that was made for the hell of it, no real message no real meaning just a bunch of idiots with too much money saying "hey you know that computer game? Lets make a movie inspired by it". Inspired? I lol'd as I typed that it's true. Same deal with Tropic Thunder.


----------

